# Balkendiagramm



## andreas2000 (9. Januar 2006)

Noch eine Frage, gibt es in Java ein Garfik Tool, dem ich Zahlen übergebe und das mir ein Balkendiagramm etc.oder einen Kreis mit prozentuellen Verteilungen liefert?
Hat jemand ein Beispiel?
Gruß,
Andreas.


----------



## elmato (9. Januar 2006)

google mal nach JFreechart ist eine von etlichen Diagramm Bibliotheken, hat Beispiel Code dabei..

mfg
elmato


----------

